# Greatest Rally Cars Ever from Octane Magazine, Including Audi Quattro A2



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Octane Magazine from the UK remains one of the single best classic car mags in the industry. Layout and print quality as only the Brits can do combined with great historical articles make it easy to be the most knowledgeable Cliff Claven at the car bar. 
Case in point: Octane's run a web version of a feature we caught in their print version a few months back. The piece highlights the most iconic rally cars ever. You had to figure Octane would include a Quattro, but we're particularly smitten with the vintage. Rather than the more obvious Group B short-wheelbase Sport, they've chosen our personal fave - the long-wheelbase Quattro A2, with its wide(er) Sport quattro-like arches, 5-spoker wheels and signature red/grey/black Audi Sport vintage livery.
Read it via the links below...
* Main Story *
* Audi Quattro A2 sub-page *


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Greatest Rally Cars Ever from Octane Magazine, Including Audi Quattro A2 ([email protected])*

Ahh good old *44 CMN,* looking as lovely as always...


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

I actually imported the mag to Norway for that article http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quattro v1.0 (Mar 13, 2005)

Octane is my favorite limey rag, I will look around for the issue over the weekend. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Greatest Rally Cars Ever from Octane Magazine, Including Audi Quattro A2 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ signature red/grey/*brown* Audi Sport vintage livery.


Opps, you might have meant this instead..


----------



## [email protected]ourtitude (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Greatest Rally Cars Ever from Octane Magazine, Including Audi Quattro A2 (Sepp)*

I think it depends on the year no?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Greatest Rally Cars Ever from Octane Magazine, Including Audi Quattro A2 ([email protected])*

ohh. no. 
Now you have me second guessing.....


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

